# أعطال الطائرات... أسبابها ...أنواعها ... كيف نتعامل معها ...



## شفق الصباح (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*اعطال الطائرات ... أسبابها ... أنواعها ... كيف نتعامل معها ... *​


*نقلل من حدوثها ... ونمنع تكرارها ( الجزء الاول )*​


*من اهم المصاعب التي تواجه مهندسي وفنيي الطيران هي أعطال الطائرات والتي تزداد في كثير من الاحيان خلال فترة الصيف بسبب ارتفاع درجات الحرارة . ولكن علينا ان لا نستسلم لها بل ندرس ونحلل انواعها وأسباب حدوثها ونأخذ العبر والدروس ونضع الحلول لمعالجتها وتقليل حدوثها ومنع تكرارها . فما هو العطل ومتى نقول ان هذه الطائرة عاطلة او تلك : *​

*1 . عطل الطائرة : *​

*هو حالة فنية تخرج الطائرة من صلاحيتها بشكل دائم او مؤقت ويكون لاحد الاسباب التالية : *
*أ . حصول عطب معين في احدى المنظومات *
*ب . توقف طيرانها بسبب نقص مادة احتياطية غير متوفرة *
*ج . استحقاق الطائرة لتنفيذ نشرة تحسين معينة او مجموعة نشرات ( **Bulletins** )** صادرة من الشركة المصنعة للطائرة **مطلوب تنفيذها فورا و**يتطلب تامين مواد غير متوفرة او استقدام خبراء للتنفيذ*
*د . استحقاق الطائرة للفحص الدوري ( المبرمج ) بموجب خطط الصيانة المثبتة في الكتب الفنية . *
*ه . انتهاء اعمار المحارك او الهيكل او بعض الاجزاء المركبة عليها *
*و . حصول حدث ادى الى اضرار تتطلب تامين مواد ويستغرق وقتا لاصلاحها *​

*2 . انواع اعطال الطائرات : *​

*أ . اعطال تصنيعية *
*وهي الاعطال التي عادة ما تكتشف بعد استلام الطائرات الجديدة التي تستخدم لاول مرة من خلال تكرارها على جميع الطائرات ذات النوع ( الطراز ) الواحد او ربما تحدث على طائرة واحدة فقط او منظومة واحدة او جزء محدد من اجزاء الطائرة او بعد بلوغ ساعات طيران او ساعات اشتغال محددة او عند استخدام نظام محدد وبشكل مستمر ومتكرر وهنا يجب مفاتحة الشركة المصنعة لهذه الطائرة او لذلك الجزء لغرض دراسة الاسباب ووضع الحلول الفنية اللازمة لمعالجة الموضوع بعد ان يتم تزويد الشركة من قبل الطرف المستخدم بالبيانات عن الاعطال المكتشفة وبالارقام والتواريخ ومعدلات تكرار الحدوث . *​

*ب . اعطال ناتجة عن الاستهلاك *
*وهي اعطال طبيعية تحصل بسبب استخدام الطائرة واجزائها المختلفة كالاطارات والبطاريات الجوية والفلاتر والزيوت والهايدروليك والأجزاء المطاطية والواشرات والكثير من الاجزاء المتحركة كاجزاء المولدات والموتورات حيث يجب استبدالها عند الاستحقاق وبعكسه تعتبر الطائرة عاطلة ...... الخ . *​

*ج . اعطال ناتجة عن انتهاء عمر الاستخدام اوساعات الاشتغال المحددة في كتب الصيانة *
*يعتبر الجهاز او الجزء عاطلا اذا انتهى عمر الاستخدام المحدد له بالساعات او بالسنين او باي متغير اخر تحدده الشركة المصنعة للطائرة او لاجزاءها ويجب استبداله فورا ودون تاخير او اتخاذ الاجراءات اللازمة لتمديد عمره ( بقرار فني ومن جهة فنية مخولة ) لاعادة الطائرة لصلاحيتها . *​

*د . اعطال ناتجة عن الاهمال واللامبالاة*
*وهي تلك التي تحدث بسبب عدم اتخاذ تحوطات الامان اللازمة اثناء العمل على الطائرات وعدم الاكتراث لعواقب عمل ما من قبل احد الفنيين او بسبب عدم اخذ العبر والدروس من اخطاء سابقة او بسبب الاستعجال وعدم التأني وعدم الدقة في تنفيذ الاعمال الفنية ... الخ *​

*ه . اعطال ناتجة عن اخطاء فنية وسوء استخدام بسبب قلة الخبرة وضعف المستوى الفني والتدريب*
*وهذا يحدث اثناء تكليف اشخاص غير مخولين او ذوي خبرة محدودة**وتأهيل ضعيف لتنفيذ اعمال فنية مهمة يحتاج تنفيذها الى الخبرة والممارسة او ناتجة عن التدخل في اعمال التخصصات الاخرى من خلال العبث بسويجات او عتلات منظومات تابعة لغير تخصصك حبا في الاطلاع وهي ممارسات خاطئة يجب تجنبها , او الهبوط الرديء من قبل طيار ذو خبرة ضعيفة . *​

*و . اعطال ناتجة عن عدم الالتزام بتنفيذ برامج الصيانة في اوقاتها المحددة ( عند الاستحقاق ) بحسب التعليمات الفنية المثبة في كتب الصيان**ة*
*فكثيرا ما يؤجل تنفيذ الصيانة بحسب الاستحقاق اما بسبب زحمة العمل في خطوط الصيانة واما رغبة في تنفيذ مهمات طيران تجارية اضافية لكسب المال على حساب السلامة الجوية وهذا ما تفعله بعض شركات الطيران التجارية .*​

*ز . اعطال ناتجة عن تجاوز محدوديات الاستخدام الفني الصحيح للطائرة والمنظومات المركبة عليها من قبل الطيارين او الفنيين*
*وهذا يحصل على الارض واثناء الطيران من تجاوز لمحدوديات الموصفات الفنية لاستخدام الطائرة ككل ( هيكل , محرك , منظومات ) والامثلة كثيرة على هذا منها :*
*ـــ تجاوز محدوديات استخدام أنظمة عمل محارك الطائرات على الارض وفي الجو *
*ـــ عدم الاهتمام بارتفاع درجات الحرارة اثناء عمل بعض المنظومات*
*ـــ تجاوز محدوديات وزن الاقلاع او وزن الهبوط او توزيع الحمولة في غرفة الشحن *
*ـــ تجاوز محدوديات كميات الوقود المسموحة القصوى والدنيا *
*...... الخ *​

*ح . **اعطال تجر اعطال اخرى بسبب **التراكم و**عدم المعالجة ووضع الحلول*
*حيث ان بعض الطائرات عندما يتوقف طيرانها بسبب عطل ما ( ربما يكون بسيط جدا ) يبدأ الفنيين بنزع الاجهزة والمعدات الصالحة منها لمعالجة واصلاح اعطال في طائرات اخرى ( وكثيرا ما يحدث هذا دون توثيق او حصر للاجهزة المنزوعة مما يسبب مشاكل فنية خطيرة ) وبدلا من يتخذوا الاجراءات الفنية الصحيحة لاصلاحها راحوا يزيدوا من اعطالها **وهذا من الاخطاء الفادحة التي تحدث اثناء استخدام الطائرات يجب الابتعاد عن ممارستها . *​

*ط . اعطال ناتجة عن التوقف الطويل عن الطيران*
*لان كل طائرة تتوقف عن الطيران لفترة تزيد عن شهر واحد دون تشغيل ودون فحص كهربائي لمنظوماتها سيلاحظ الفنيين ظهور اعطال لم تكن موجودة قبل توقفها عن الطيران ولذلك يجب اتخاذ كافة الاجراءات لمنع التوقف عن الطيران لفترات طويلة اضافة الى الاجراءات الفنية الاخرى اللازم تنفيذها اثناء عملية التوقف الطويل ( من خزن واعادة خزن وفك الخزن لبعض اجزاءها كالمحركات والفحوصات الكهربائية المختلفة للمنظومات ) .*​

*ي . اعطال مفاجئة غير متوقعة : *
*وهي الاعطال التي تحدث بشكل مفاجئ وغير متوقع مثلما يحدث احيانا عند دخول طير في احد محارك الطائرة اثناء الاقلاع او الهبوط اودخول جسم غريب اثناء التشغيل الارضي او خروج الطائرة من مدرج المطار بعد هبوط صعب ناتج عن تغير الظروف الجوية المفاجئة ..... الخ . *​

*وهناك من يصنفها عل اساس مدى تاثيرها على سلامة الطيران *​

*اولا . اعطال لا يمكن ان تطير الطائرة قبل معالجتها لاهميتها ولتاثيرها على سلامة الطيران .*
*ثانيا . اعطال يمكن ان تطير الطائرة وهي موجودة وارجاء تصليحها الى وقت لاحق لعدم اهميتها**وعدم تاثيرها على سلامة الطيران .*​

*يجب الاشارة هنا الى ان هذا النظام في تقييم الاعطال هو النظام المتبع في صيانة الطائرات لامريكية والبريطانية والفرنسية بشكل عام اما النظام المتبع في صيانة الطائرات الروسية والصينية والدول التي كانت تسمى شرقية فلن يسمح لاي طائرة بالطيران وفيها عطل واحد مهما كان صغيرا او كبيرا الا في الحالات التالية :*​

*أولا . وجود حالة استثنائية أمنية تتطلب نقل الطائرة من مكان الى اخر .*
*ثانيا . لأغراض تنفيذ الصيانة الدورية المبرمجة ولطيرة واحدة فقط .*
*ثالثا . لتنفيذ العمرة في البلد المصنع ولطيرة واحدة فقط . *​

*3 . كيف نتعامل مع الاعطال *​

*هناك نوعين من الاجراءات يجب اتخاذها عند التعامل مع اعطال الطائرات هما :*
*أ . اجراءات التصليح *
*ب . اجراءات تقليل حدوثها ومنع تكرارها *
*ج . الاعطال المشتركة مع تخصص اخر وهي عادة تكون من اعقد الاعطال من حيث تحديد الجزء العاطل وكيفية المعالجة والوقت المستغرق .*​



*في الختام تقبلوا تحياتي وسيكون موضوعنا في الجزء الثاني : ( كيف نتعامل مع الاعطال ) ؟*​



*امنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*​


----------



## virtualknight (2 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (3 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا

و فى انتطار الباقى


----------



## laary (8 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم اولآ جزاك الله الخير على هذا الموضوع.وثانيآ ممكن اطلب مساعدة بمشروع التخرج بتاعتي اسمة<حساب قوى الكبح والرفع لطائرة حربية ومن ثم استبدال مقطع الجناح ومجموعة الذيل وحساب الأداء اثناء تسلق الطائرة>


----------



## شفق الصباح (18 فبراير 2009)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> و فى انتطار الباقى


 
البقي في الرابط التالي اخي الكريم

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=118843


----------



## دريد نزار محمود (25 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله بيك


----------

